# Wow , smart pup :)



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Now I'm second guessing getting this pup a Hess toy for Christmas &#8230;...


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

awwww german shepherd?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too funny!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes , a German Shepherd


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's too funny!! :laugh:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is calendar perfect. How adorable


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Way. Too. Cute!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Great pic! So cute.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Not one of your pups is it Laura?!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I wish I could take credit for it , but no , its not 
A friend who has three of our pups over the years sent it to us.
But i wouldn't put it past her if it was one of her pups , lol She has sent me some crazy pictures of her dogs doing the funniest things


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ou newest litter


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

How much do you sell them for. It is funny I have a friend named Laura who raises and sells German shepherds in South Carolina. We grew up together then she moved up there and married. I want another shepherd but both of you are a little far for me to travel LOL


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NubianFan , PM me


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just too cute.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My favorite girl


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> My favorite girl


It's Toony!  she's such a pretty girl!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

NubianFan said:


> How much do you sell them for. It is funny I have a friend named Laura who raises and sells German shepherds in South Carolina. We grew up together then she moved up there and married. I want another shepherd but both of you are a little far for me to travel LOL


I love the shepherds too! I want one but my parents won't let me get another dog


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep , that's Toony  I just love her , she is such a sweetheart .
She has outrageous drive for the sheep , all she wants to do is tend , tend , tend


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Toony is short for Fortuna  Fortuna just doesn't roll of the tongue so easily , lol.
Neither does her full name and titles.
V Fortuna vom Hawelkaweg IPO 2 KKL 
Now thats a mouthful


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey , Skyla , love your new avatar  I seen the picture before I noticed your name and said " I know that lady" , lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Hey , Skyla , love your new avatar  I seen the picture before I noticed your name and said " I know that lady" , lol.


Thanks! 
ROFL! Too funny! :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I always want my dogs to dance professionally , lol.

This is hysterical , just look at those tiny feet move !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ughhh , I finally figure out how to get the link and now its unavailable !
Sorry folks  Unless Skyla can get it to work……….Skyla ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Ughhh , I finally figure out how to get the link and now its unavailable ! Sorry folks  Unless Skyla can get it to work&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Skyla ?


The one you just sent me? I'll get that up for ya


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's the one  thanks Skyla 
That dog is adorable , lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

No problem  he is soo cute!!  lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Trickyroo said:


> Now I'm second guessing getting this pup a Hess toy for Christmas &#8230;...


Probably want to make sure he can't get your car keys!  :lol:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

SO cute! I love GSDs! Well, I love mine anyway!


----------

